

Face Detection in images using OpenCV and Python - pippy
http://spottedsun.com/face-detection-in-images-using-opencv-and-python/

======
blrs
Sometime back I had to get passport photos and was very pissed that Walgreens
and CVS charge about $10 for 2 photos. This seemed inexplicable as the cost of
a typical 4x6 print is about 10c at Snapfish (or 19c at Walgreens). Realizing
that they were exploiting the fact that most people didn't know how to format
passport photos themselves, I decided to create a webapp that does the
required formatting automatically. OpenCV's fast face detector (it uses the
current best Viola-Jones algorithm <http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/viola/>) proved invaluable for this. You can check out the
results at: <http://freepassportphoto.dyndns.org/>

Any suggestions for improvement from you guys would be greatly appreciated.

~~~
herf
I implemented this in Picasa too! Tools->Experimental->Passport Photo.

------
phodo
As an experiment, several years ago I released a few "fun" iPhone apps that
leveraged OpenCV to do face detection and image replacement using the iPhone
camera. I did dozens of successful tests before launch, and the apps have
collectively been downloaded hundreds of thousands of times. I'd say overall
effectiveness in the wild is pretty high, but it depends on the filter used.
If anyone is interested I can send a link, but don't want to spam this
audience with it.

~~~
adamfeldman
I'm very interested

~~~
utkarshsinha
I've put together some basic computer vision tutorials over here -
<http://www.aishack.in/> Most of them use OpenCV.

------
kscottz
This is a great tutorial. I have been working on an open source python library
called SimpleCV that makes this trivially easy. Grabbing an image from a
camera is one line of code. Applying the face detector in also a single line
of code. Check it out here: <http://simplecv.org/>

~~~
kscottz
This thread just gave me a great idea. I am going to add inline image download
and upload to SimpleCV. E.g. img = Image("<http://foo.com/stuff.jpg>) img =
img.dosomething() img.upload(src="imgur" apikey="ASDFASDFASDF") This will be
fun. I just ticketed it up. Hopefully I will have it pushed to the repo this
week.

------
DanielRibeiro
Nice. The same can be done wit hthis jQuery plugin:
<http://facedetection.jaysalvat.com/>

It is based on this computer vision library: <https://github.com/liuliu/ccv>

------
tsumnia
I wrote a smaller version a few months ago with the same modules at
gaweda.tumblr.com. I sent the writer some questions about his purpose as well.

I'm attempting to re-implement Viola Jones without OpenCV as a way to really
understand what is going on in the algorithm (a little more difficult than I
imagined). Eventually developing a feature extractor.

One of the bigger issues I find myself asking is how can I turn face detection
into a business model? Everything I imagine only seems to point to mobile
apps, but I can't imagine that can replace a full-time job.

I could branch into recognition, but there a plenty of companies that already
have that developed.

------
egonschiele
I've had this demo up for a while: <http://www.wefoundland.com/face_detection>

Test OpenCV's face detection algorithm.

